

Robert Virding: Implementing languages on the Erlang VM - amarsahinovic
http://www.confreaks.com/videos/2041-erlangfactorysf2012-implementing-languages-on-the-erlang-vm

======
amarsahinovic
Slides: [http://www.erlang-
factory.com/upload/presentations/523/EFSF2...](http://www.erlang-
factory.com/upload/presentations/523/EFSF2012-Implementinglanguages.pdf)

